

RocketDB – Build your app's backend in minutes - daltoniam
http://rocketdb.io/

======
tekacs
This page has essentially no concrete content and a sign-up form. :/

------
vosper
This doesn't seem like a database in the traditional sense - more like a
blackbox PaaS for building apps. Unfortunately there's precious little actual
info on the page.

